# Thundershed GPS patch question



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm currently trying out Thundershed and it requires a GPS patch (which I just flashed) - to cut to the chase and make this short, I saw that it wrote to the system files - that's not permanent for when I flash a new rom over this one is it?

Thanks for any answers coming.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

the AGPS patch is already baked into thundershed 1.6... to answer your question, crypted's flashable AGPS patch installs gps.conf and suplrootcerts (or just 
gps.conf if you used a no ssl version) into /system/etc. if you format /system prior to flashing a new rom, the patch is erased.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't think I formatted system, I just did factory reset/wipe, then hit restore and restored my own, personal rom. I used 4ext.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> the AGPS patch is already baked into thundershed 1.6... to answer your question, crypted's flashable AGPS patch installs gps.conf and suplrootcerts (or just
> gps.conf if you used a no ssl version) into /system/etc. if you format /system prior to flashing a new rom, the patch is erased.


Here's what I did using 4ext - I hit restore and went to my backup that I wanted to restore and here's the process


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

a factory reset only wipes /data. before flashing a new rom or restoring a backup of a different rom, (not the same rom or same version of the same rom you were using previously) you should always factory reset (wipe /data), format /system, clear cache, and clear dalvik cache. if your screenshots detail your entire process, it doesn't appear as though you did all of that, unless there was a screen of actions previous to the one you captured and posted. i find it easier to flash superwipe between roms. superwipe wipes /data, formats /system, clears cache, and clears dalvik cache in a single flash such that performing those tasks afterwards individually is unnecessary. superwipe is flashed in recovery like a rom...

http://db.tt/tCzg99w3


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

So what's going to happen to my phone I didn't do all that, just a Factory reset/regular wipe... I'm panicking now...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> So what's going to happen to my phone I didn't do all that, just a Factory reset/regular wipe... I'm panicking now...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


nothing serious. at worst you may experience strange issues, but you can just reboot to recovery, wipe, and reflash a rom of your choice if that's the case. the only real threat of a brick is by flashing bad radios.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

So nothing permanent?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> So nothing permanent?


no, not at all. flashing an incomplete or corrupt radio can cause a hard brick (permanent) on a bolt, but a dirty (incomplete wipe) flash isn't a big deal at all besides that you may experience strange issues.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> no, not at all. flashing an incomplete or corrupt radio can cause a hard brick (permanent) on a bolt, but a dirty (incomplete wipe) flash isn't a big deal at all besides that you may experience strange issues.


Alright, - so here's what I did, I went into 4ext - chose "Wipe all partitions except SD card" then since I wasnt sure if "wiping cache" meant Dalvik as well, I went in and wiped Dalvik cache as well, then Reflashed my Rom. Is that okay?

Gah.. I almost literally went on the fritz... scared me man..


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Alright, - so here's what I did, I went into 4ext - chose "Wipe all partitions except SD card" then since I wasnt sure if "wiping cache" meant Dalvik as well, I went in and wiped Dalvik cache as well, then Reflashed my Rom. Is that okay?
> 
> Gah.. I almost literally went on the fritz... scared me man..


yeah, you should be fine. don't feel bad about it either. i was sweating bullets when i first rooted too, and still panicked when i flashed my first few roms. after that, exploring new developments and learning about new things just became kind of fun. besides, i wouldn't know anything about this stuff if people didn't help me out at first.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> yeah, you should be fine. don't feel bad about it either. i was sweating bullets when i first rooted too, and still panicked when i flashed my first few roms. after that, exploring new developments and learning about new things just became kind of fun. besides, i wouldn't know anything about this stuff if people didn't help me out at first.


Thanks man, I appreciate your time, out of curiosity - what type of issues would you assume would occur from not having done a complete wipe?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Thanks man, I appreciate your time, out of curiosity - what type of issues would you assume would occur from not having done a complete wipe?


i dirty flashed an AOSP rom over sense to answer that for myself once. my widget list wouldn't show all my widgets, my calendar wouldn't sync, and my screen rotation was all messed up from what i recall. there may have been other issues too, i couldn't stand it so i reflashed clean after a few hours. issues resulting from a dirty flash can be various and are unpredictable. part of the reason why rom development threads include instructions to do a full wipe prior to flashing is to avoid users posting bizarre issues that a developer then wastes time trying to pinpoint when they weren't even caused by problems with the rom itself.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> i dirty flashed an AOSP rom over sense to answer that for myself once. my widget list wouldn't show all my widgets, my calendar wouldn't sync, and my screen rotation was all messed up from what i recall. there may have been other issues too, i couldn't stand it so i reflashed clean after a few hours. issues resulting from a dirty flash can be various and are unpredictable. part of the reason why rom development threads include instructions to do a full wipe prior to flashing is to avoid users posting bizarre issues that a developer then wastes time trying to pinpoint when they weren't even caused by problems with the rom itself.


Welp. I think I'm glad that you pointed this out to me before I completely screwed myself over. thanks again man.


----------

